# Making Neufchatel Cheese



## jlsrpierce (May 8, 2008)

So I've tried making several cheeses, some not great, others OK, my Neufchatel low calorie cream cheese worked out great first time.

Recipe is below, pictures posted on my signature's forum if anyone wants to try it! I bought little eyedropper of rennet at Whole Foods Store. Some background on this cheese:

Neufchatel originated in Normandy France. It is a very soft, spreadable cheese similar to cream cheese. It differs from true cream cheese because it is made from whole milk and not cream. Neufchatel can be molded into many shapes and is traditionally molded in a heart shape. However, in North America it is more commonly found in a brick form. This cheese tastes great on a toasted bagel!

*INGREDIENTS

1/2 Gallon / 1.8 liter Fresh Milk
2 oz. Mesophilic Starter Culture or Cultured Buttermilk
1/4 tab Rennet
DIRECTIONS

Mix 1/2 gallon fresh whole milk with 2 oz of mesophilic starter.
Mix 1/4 tab Rennet into two tablespoons of COOL water. Mix this into the milk thoroughly using a whisk and stirring for at least 5 minutes.
Cover and set aside to ripen for about 15-20 hours at room temp (70 F / 21 C).
The milk should be a firm curd within 24 hours, however the full 15-20 hours is needed to develop the correct flavor.
After 15-20 hours, gently ladle the curds into a colander lined with a FINE cheese cloth.
Allow the curds to drain for awhile then tie the four corners of the cloth together. Hang it to drain 8-12 hours.
After the curds have drained, place the curds into a small bowl.
Mix by hand until pasty.
Add salt, herbs, etc. to taste.
Place the cheese into a sealable container into a refrigerator. The cheese will firm up a little once under refrigeration.
*


----------



## bethzaring (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the cheese forum link, I'll look into that. 
I used to make Neufchatel cheese but have limited my cheesemaking to chevre and various ricottas the past few years.  I have a chevre hanging this morning.  I buy liquid rennet from a cheese making supply online business, in a 2 ounce bottle, and culture my own buttermilk.  Cheese is a big part of our diet.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 9, 2008)

I tried making mozzarella cheese once without success.  I bought a cheese making kit online.  I even got the cheese making dvd with it to make sure i wouldn't screw anything up.  After following all the procedures, and it came to kneading and stretching the cheese, it never quite achieved that elastic stage, and i kneaded and stretched until there was nothing left.  I would like to try it again, id just like to know where i went wrong before i make the atempt 

larry


----------



## bethzaring (May 9, 2008)

I have had mixed results making mozz cheese too. I usually make some at the end of cheesemaking season after I have frozen a goodly quantity of my reliable cheeses. I also have heard negative comments from people using cheesemaking kits bought online. This is a recommended link for a more reliable recipe, I have not used this, but I intend to use this recipe later this summer.

http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/mozzarella.htm


----------



## jlsrpierce (May 10, 2008)

I'm a relative newbie at cheese making and tried making my first Mozzarella last weekend. It did not work, no stretch, I posted my records, observations and pictures in forum of website in my signature (sorry, can't post URL as not enough posts).

If anyone has good idea on what went wrong please let me know!


----------

